# Chicken and sausage gumbo, here we go!



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

Start with equal parts flour and vegetable oil. I used about 2tbsp each. Cook on medium, constantly stirring.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

Add the following to roux mix once roux is light peanut butter color, should take about 15 mins; 
1 cup onion
3/4 cup celery
3/4 cup bell pepper
1/2 cup diced jalapeÃ±o (seeds are your choice of course).
And 1/2 stick of butter









Cook about 7-8 mins on med/high just to soften the veggies. Then add 1 heaping tbsp of minced garlic and cook another two minutes. Then toss in 1/2 cup diced tomatoes.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Keep on going, I'm waiting!


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

Add 1cup beef stock and 3-5 cups water. Cover everything plus some. You can always add more










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

First time using tapatalk, deleted pic of the cooked veggies but will add one later from previous gumbo


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

Cook 1-1/2 cup sliced sausage in pan for 5-7 mins on med high heat, till a little brown on edges

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

Then add 1 cup diced chicken to sausage, cook another 5-7 mins until chicken gets a little brown. Tip:

After adding chicken, let sit without stirring for about 3 mins, helps brown the chicken









"Brown chicken"









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

Add spices and meat to pot once the soup mixture has cooked for thirty. 









Spices:
1/2 tsp of each 
-celery salt
-smoked paprika

1 tsp of each:
-garlic powder
-onion powder
-blk pepper (fresh cracked of course)

1 small bay leaf (which you'll remove later)
Couple dashes of cayenne 
And 1/2 tsp of secret ingredient, sorry, can't tell you this one.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

Cook for 30-45 mins until it gets a little darker in color










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

Darker. Remove bay leaf if you can find it. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

Remove from heat and serve over rice.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Where's the file powder?


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

glenbo said:


> Where's the file powder?


Lol. I was out :spineyes: I think this batch would have been good with okra to, but I just used what I had at the house. It was delicious by the way.

I used jalapeno smoked HEB sausage, worked really well.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I use Jalepano Deer sausage... gives it a punch! I usually make 4 or 5 gallons, at a time!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

It ain't cajun without andouille sausage! :cheers:

Wondering why beef stock instead of chicken stock? I usually boil a whole chicken with onion, parsley sprigs, salt and cayenne first. Pull chicken out when done, let it cool and pull off the meat for the gumbo and put carcass back in the pot to cook another hour to make the chicken stock. It takes alot longer though than just using store bought stock.


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

Haute Pursuit said:


> It ain't cajun without andouille sausage! :cheers:
> 
> Wondering why beef stock instead of chicken stock? .


Lol, along with filet powder and okra right..? :spineyes:

I typaclly always make my stocks from scratch similar to what you posted, roast some stuff with spices, then boil with veggies and herbs. I use beef stock with my non-seafood gumbo becuase I think it gives it a little richer/darker flavor without having to make a darker roux, which Im not a huge fan of the flavor that comes with a dark roux.


----------



## PK-Russ (Mar 14, 2007)

In for later. Looks great!


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

If the roux is nt dark enough the the gumbo will thicken to much then it becomes Ã©touffÃ©e . The flour has to be cooked long enough and dark enough not to thicken the liquid much at all


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Cook your roux till it's the color of an old penny.....


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

I had to just say thank you! I just cooked some and it is SOOO good!


----------



## cctex54 (Oct 14, 2014)

A friend of mine from Louisiana also serves her gumbo with a scoop of potato salad in addition to the rice. It sounded odd to me at first but when I tried it, it was actually pretty good.


----------



## sfn01 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Egg*

I have a Cajun friend that taught me a new thing... After gumbo is done, gently crack one egg for each person eating into the top of the pot... Very gently... Turn the heat off and let sit about 10 to 15 min then serve. The egg will poach in the juice soak it up and is INCREDIBLE addition to a bowl of gumbo!!!


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Here's mine from tonight. Darker roux, chicken thighs, Prasek sausage, a little chopped up bacon, a little okra and a couple of dashes of Slap Ya Mama:


----------

